# Snow



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter has just posted on face book that it is snowing, it's light but it's snow,
she lives outside Alicante.

Maiden


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Light covering of snow on the roof tops here, whispy flakes of snow falling now and then, BUT I can see blue sky and sun too!! That's what I love about winter here - 90% of the time you'll have a patch of blue sky at some time in the day.
Malaga, Marbella located people and people in the south in general may beg to differ this winter...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Light covering of snow on the roof tops here, whispy flakes of snow falling now and then, BUT I can see blue sky and sun too!! That's what I love about winter here - 90% of the time you'll have a patch of blue sky at some time in the day.
> Malaga, Marbella located people and people in the south in general may beg to differ this winter...


We have sun today, but its very cold. 4c when I took Ruby to school this morning (much to her horror lol)!! Yes, the floods have subsided, altho there is still an awful lot of water about and our "river" is still full and across the road, but its easy to drive thru

Jo xxx


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> We have sun today, but its very cold. 4c when I took Ruby to school this morning (much to her horror lol)!! Yes, the floods have subsided, altho there is still an awful lot of water about and our "river" is still full and across the road, but its easy to drive thru
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo - I took this video yesterday late afternoon. Costa del Sol?
First time in nine years that we have had a snowstorm during the day. We have woken up to a light covering of snow before - but not this morning.
Graham


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morlandg said:


> Jo - I took this video yesterday late afternoon. Costa del Sol?
> First time in nine years that we have had a snowstorm during the day. We have woken up to a light covering of snow before - but not this morning.
> Graham
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.



The mountains behind us are snow covered this morning, Very pretty isnt it

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Jo - I took this video yesterday late afternoon. Costa del Sol?
> First time in nine years that we have had a snowstorm during the day. We have woken up to a light covering of snow before - but not this morning.
> Graham
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


It looks beautiful! Is that the view you have from your house? Lucky you!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Went for a walk with the dog this afternoon, warm and sunny. Maybe 25C in the sun?
Thinking about lighting a fire as it gets quite chilly when the sun sets.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Went for a walk with the dog this afternoon, warm and sunny. Maybe 25C in the sun?
> Thinking about lighting a fire as it gets quite chilly when the sun sets.


25c in the sun? Ooh, you lucky thing Mary!! Lovely walk for us before lunch today - all around the country lanes. Then home to lunch before a sleet and snow flurry. Lighting the fire as well this pm - snuggle up, game of cards, hot toddy. Mmmm....

Tally.xx


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It looks beautiful! Is that the view you have from your house? Lucky you!


Yes - it was from our lounge window.
Have a look at the website below - you'll see more pics!
Graham


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> 25c in the sun? Ooh, you lucky thing Mary!! Lovely walk for us before lunch today - all around the country lanes. Then home to lunch before a sleet and snow flurry. Lighting the fire as well this pm - snuggle up, game of cards, hot toddy. Mmmm....
> 
> Tally.xx


But it was really cold last night and it's cold and wet today. The fire will be lit VERY SHORTLY today.
Even OLA doesn't want to go out....
I wish we had more places to walk - we've got a choice of three and two of those are no-go when it's raining hard.
Incidentally...we're kitted out with waterproof boots, jackets but we'd like to get some reasonably stylish waterproof trousers. We don't want ski pants or overtrousers - I'd look as if I'd been inflated if I wore stuff like that and it's too warm for them anywayanyway -we want 'ordinary jeans type things that are 100% waterproof.
Weve tried sports shops, Corte Ingles: no luck. There are stores in the UK that stock them but they don't deliver to Spain and by the time we get our next visitors the rainy season will be over.
So...if anyone knows of an on-line Spanish store....you will have our eternal gratitude


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> But it was really cold last night and it's cold and wet today. The fire will be lit VERY SHORTLY today.
> Even OLA doesn't want to go out....
> I wish we had more places to walk - we've got a choice of three and two of those are no-go when it's raining hard.
> Incidentally...we're kitted out with waterproof boots, jackets but we'd like to get some reasonably stylish waterproof trousers. We don't want ski pants or overtrousers - I'd look as if I'd been inflated if I wore stuff like that and it's too warm for them anywayanyway -we want 'ordinary jeans type things that are 100% waterproof.
> ...


Mary...try this link
http://www.decathlon.es/

You can buy stuff online. You are sure to find what you need.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Mary...try this link
> Decathlon
> 
> You can buy stuff online. You are sure to find what you need.


Thankyou very much
We went to a Decathlon store in Algeciras and couldn't find anything but there is probably loads more stuff on-line so I will now look..
I did get a really good pair of 100% waterproof hill-walking boots there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Mary...try this link
> Decathlon
> 
> You can buy stuff online. You are sure to find what you need.


Had a look but nothing. Meanwhile have just returned from a shorter than usual walk on the beach with Our Little Azor. I wore my waterproof boots, jacket and beanie but from about two inches below my bum to an inch above my boots my legs were soaked..
I'm considering modifying those large black dustbin bags....a kind of nouveau punk perhaps??


----------

